# Online Study of the Characterization of IBS Symptom Episodes



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Online Study of the Characterization of IBS Symptom Episodes**Details:*Participate in an online study. No visits required!Researchers at UNC-Chapel Hill would like to invite you to participate in an online research study on the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. The purpose of the study is to learn about the natural history of IBS, that is, how it changes from day to day with respect to bowel symptoms, pain and bloating. The study will involve keeping track of your IBS symptoms every day for 90 days by logging into a secure website. You will have a unique study ID and password to ensure your responses are anonymous and confidential. There are no visits to UNC required. The study will last for 90 days (3 months). You will receive $30 each month for completing the study. In addition, if you complete your diaries without skipping any days, you will receive an additional $30/month. Therefore, you may receive up to $180 for participating in this study.*Ages Eligible for Study:* At least 18 years old*Genders Eligible for Study:* Both Men and Women*Contact:* Please log on to https://uncfunctionalgi.net/diarystudy.html or contact [email protected] or phone 919-962-9787 for more information. Principal Investigator: William E Whitehead, PhDCo-investigator: Olafur S Palsson, PhDThe Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill


----------

